# several maltese...puppy mill?



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My friend went to look at a pup at this shelter, and told me about all these maltese they had in. I'm wondering, because of their ages if they're breeders

They're all around 4 yrs old. If you click on this link, and go a couple pages you'll see the first couple. Then there are about 6.
So sad
http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptSearchRe.asp?coShelters=%&Type=Dog&Submit=Submit&Sex=%


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I couldn't look through all of them but that is so sad. The great pyrenees broke my heart. He looked sooo sad. PITIFUL.*


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> *I couldn't look through all of them but that is so sad. The great pyrenees broke my heart. He looked sooo sad. PITIFUL.*


I spoke to my sister this morning about her. I can't reach her right now, because I do believe she was on her way up to find out her story. She said she'd foster her, if it's a possibility.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*That would be so great she just looked like she needed someone to love her so badly. Thank you.*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It could be that there was a raid or byb with a bunch of maltese that were seized. I see quite a few chihu. too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> It could be that there was a raid or byb with a bunch of maltese that were seized. I see quite a few chihu. too.


And Shih Tzus too.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Probably a backyard breeder who turned in their breeding stock due to complaints or violations. It looks as if the dogs arrived yesterday and are available today, which would imply owner turn-in versus strays or seized.

Heartbreaking either way.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*tears...*

Did you see 468 dogs in this one shelter. Do you know in LA county there are quite a few more shelters. My sister and I were going through these a few years ago when I was looking through the ads to adopt a dog. She was shocked at the number of dogs in Los Angeles.

When we visited there I couldn't believe the rows of pit bulls...and the other poor scared dogs in rows with all that barking. It is more than heartbreaking...many of them are young dogs.

Our cat was lost a year ago (an 18 year old who had never been out of the house). We went to our local shelter to see if he was there. He wasn't (turned out he was under a neighbors house and so scared he didn't move) there but we sure had quite an education. I was in tears at the adorable dogs that might be lost or abandoned...and even sweet dogs look scared in that noisy, smelly place.

Bless all their hearts.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, I could not believe the amount of dogs at this place, it must be a HUGE facility. Our shelter feels noisy and crowded when there are 30 dogs there, I can't imagine how overwhelming it must be for the people and the animals at this place. So sad


----------

